

Ask HN: What “disruptive” technologies you see over the next 1-5 years? - AndriusSutas

It would be interesting to look back in a year&#x2F;five and compare a list of technologies or trends that you now think will &quot;disrupt&quot; the world over the next 1-5 years.
======
logn
SDKs for real-world interactions. E.g., Amazon or Google building a dev API
that lets you actually fly drones. Or Google offering an API that lets you
drive cars around.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Distributed blockchain-like technologies. ie. Bitcoin, BitShares, Namecoin,
Maidsafe...

~~~
AndriusSutas
On the topic: [http://startupmanagement.org/2014/12/27/the-blockchain-is-
th...](http://startupmanagement.org/2014/12/27/the-blockchain-is-the-new-
database-get-ready-to-rewrite-everything/)

